# 2012 maxima vehicle information display



## Camstill (Oct 10, 2014)

The "vehicle information display" has quit working. This is where your tire pressure, mpg, outside temperature, oil changes & tire rotation alerts,etc is shown located under your speedometer. Does anyone have any ideas what will fix this or is this a mechanic fix?


----------



## TomM (Aug 3, 2015)

I have the same issue and it is not under warranty. What happened with yours?


----------



## TAK (Jun 29, 2016)

I just learned that I have the same problem. Out of warranty by 6 months, still below 36k....ugh.


----------

